# brake drum weights



## nineteen 65 (Jul 8, 2013)

Just started driving my newly restored 65 GTO. Had to pull a rear wheel off to fix tire. I noticed that a brake drum weight had fallen off. These are new drums with little use, purchased some time ago and doubt if they can be returned. How important is it to have these weights? Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's important if you don't want any vibration going down the road. To fix it, get a new drum, preferably used oem VS Chinese junk.


----------

